# Garners Ch Dexter x Carmen II male pup



## dylroche1 (Mar 14, 2010)

Picked my new pup up last night from the airport! Looking forward to how he turns out got big plans for this one.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Beautiful pup!!! I'm looking forward to how he turns out too. Congrats.


----------



## dylroche1 (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks appreciate it! This dog seems very smart he is already picking up on basic commands and following me and stopping when I say. Couldn't be more pleased!


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

How exciting for you and what a great looking pup. 
What did you name him dylroche1?

Joe


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

so cute! YAY for puppies


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

New pup time..yeah. Bet you are stoked.


----------



## dylroche1 (Mar 14, 2010)

You know joe I'm still tryin to figure that out I need to think of a good one. Thanks everyone


----------



## dylroche1 (Mar 14, 2010)

Oh ya McCoy you know it!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Woooowhooo! So happy for you!! Nice color too


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

gorgeous pup. looking forward to seeing tons more pictures!


----------



## dylroche1 (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks all! Few more pics


----------

